# TV Orient pantalla azul



## barone hernan (Abr 24, 2009)

hola muchachos como andan, les quiero hacer una pregunta , tengo una tv s. dorada que se pone la  pantalla toda en azul, la estuve revisando y no encontre nada visualmente, deve ser algun integrado
espero ancioso una mano, muchas gracias




Titulo editado por el Moderador.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 24, 2009)

fijate si por ahi tambien no es un "cablecito"


----------



## mot1258 (Abr 24, 2009)

es cierto, primero observa si no es un falso contacto y si no, entonces dbes medir los voltajes en la base del cinescopio, en especial en los catodos que lleva 3 uno por cada color primario (rojo,azul y verde) y cada uno debe tener un voltaje aproximado de 170V DC y en espcial mide la tension en el azul porque podrias tener tension baja o nada de tension suerte y  danos el modelo y si lo tenemos con gusto te mandamos el archivo. saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 25, 2009)

que modelo es,o que chasis para ver en mi base de averias si la tengo tipificada?saludos...


----------



## barone hernan (Abr 28, 2009)

Daniel.more dijo:
			
		

> que modelo es,o que chasis para ver en mi base de averias si la tengo tipificada?saludos...



hola Daniel disculpa la demora, la marca no es s. dorada es orient y el nº de plaqueta es ptrm81/kecver-970512-b
muchas gracias.[/b]


----------



## mot1258 (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola, no encuentro ese modelo en mis archivos pero pon mas datos de la T.V, como si en la seccion amplificador de color es a transistores o a circuito integrado y que matriculas son, esta secccion por lo general esta en la placa pequeña que se conecta en el cinescopio y tambien si has medido los voltajes de esa seccion para poder asesorarte mejor, saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 28, 2009)

no la tengo pero movere algunos hilos a ver si consigo algo ...ya te dire algo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2009)

Seguramente el problema lo tenés en la plaqueta del CRT ! cómo te dice mot1258.

Podés probar de intercambiar el cablecito del azul por el del rojo (exitación azul , por roja) que entran a la plaquetita del tubo , si el problema sigue en el azul el lio es en la plaquita del tubo , si cambia al rojo , es la parte de croma

Probá y contanos !


----------



## barone hernan (Abr 29, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Seguramente el problema lo tenés en la plaqueta del CRT ! cómo te dice mot1258.
> 
> Podés probar de intercambiar el cablecito del azul por el del rojo (exitación azul , por roja) que entran a la plaquetita del tubo , si el problema sigue en el azul el lio es en la plaquita del tubo , si cambia al rojo , es la parte de croma
> 
> Probá y contanos !



La plaqueta de atras del tubo tiene 3 transistores c32087 los voy a medir, si no cambio el cable que esta soldado atras 
del tubo (azul x rojo ) y les aviso.
si ven humo no se preocupen que soy yo.


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 29, 2009)

por estos lugares nadie ha oido hablar de el tv...y eso que he preguntado a 3 colegas dedicados excusivamente al tema.....aunque de seguro la averia es por Saturación de color azul Probablente tengas una falla en circuitos de croma o video, o en la etapa de salida video azul (OUP B) o tambien puede ser el TRC.


----------



## barone hernan (May 4, 2009)

Daniel.more dijo:
			
		

> por estos lugares nadie ha oido hablar de el tv...y eso que he preguntado a 3 colegas dedicados excusivamente al tema.....aunque de seguro la averia es por Saturación de color azul Probablente tengas una falla en circuitos de croma o video, o en la etapa de salida video azul (OUP B) o tambien puede ser el TRC.





estube probando, y si me viene menos tensión en el azul, lo estuve siguiendo y midiendo por toda la pista y termino en el lintegrado *la7685j, de ai sale todo.
y no me queda otra, !es el intregrado¡ puede ser ?
tensiónes:
B-Vdc 3.1
R-Vdc 4.1
G-Vdc 4.1*


----------



## mot1258 (May 4, 2009)

para que salgas de duda, has lo que comento dosmetros, cambia el cable que lleva la señal para azúl por el rojo o verde y si tu falla sigue igual, ya habras descartado el integrado y tu falla solo esta en la plaquetita del CTR o en el peor de los casos es tu cinescopio, suerte y avisanos que por aqui seguimos para sugerir ideas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## barone hernan (May 18, 2009)

bueno disculpas por no abisar o responder estube con otros problemas.
cambie el cable de azul y el problema se cambio a otro color , me imagino que el problema esta en el integrado.¿no?


----------



## unleased! (May 18, 2009)

O el sintonizador que ha muerto. Si tiene conectores por detrás conectale una señal de video, por ejemplo un DVD.


> nº de plaqueta es ptrm81/kecver-970512-b


 Lo interesante es el modelo del TV, no el código que le dan a la plaqueta en fábrica.
Por favor, escribe sin faltas de ortografía.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2009)

¿ ¿ ¿ QUE TIENE QUE VER EL SINTONIZADOR ? ? ?   

El tema lo tenés en el integrado de "croma"

Seguro tenés que reemplazarlo.

Suerte!


----------



## unleased! (May 18, 2009)

Depende. Hay televisores que al no tener señal activan una apantalla azul en vez de la típica de burbujitas. Todos los televisores de ahora traen este sistema.
Saludos.


----------



## barone hernan (May 18, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> ¿ ¿ ¿ QUE TIENE QUE VER EL SINTONIZADOR ? ? ?
> 
> El tema lo tenés en el integrado de "croma"
> 
> ...



Dosmetros a voz no te molesta mi falta de orto-grafia,voz tenes calle papà.
si coincido con voz le voy a cambiar el integrado de croma ¿es el grandote no ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2009)

Perate ¿tenés audio?   

 Decinos porque es importante !


----------



## barone hernan (May 18, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Perate ¿tenés audio?
> 
> Decinos porque es importante !



si tengo audio


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2009)

Hacé la última prueba de comprobar lo que te dice unleased! entrándole video y audio por los RCA. 

Y lo terminamos de definir.

Suerte!


----------



## mot1258 (May 18, 2009)

ok amigo si tienes audio y buena imagen aúnque con color diferente, entonces ya casi aislaste tu falla y lo mas probable es que si sea tu Integrado pero te recomiendo hacer la ultima prueba de componentes que estan a la salida azul pata 26 del integrado (resistencias , transistores o capacitores)
o tambien puedes invertirlo con cualquiera de las otras 2 salidas de color 
24 rojo
25 verde
26 azul
 si haciendo esta prueba la falla sigue igual, hay que cambiar el integrado, suerte y te mando la hoja de datos del integrado



PD. si con eso no se soluciona el problema, habra que hacerle un exorsismo a tu T.V. jajajajaajjaaj  ..........es broma, por aqui seguimos para apoyarte


----------



## mot1258 (May 18, 2009)

amigo dosmetros, tambien dudé jajajajajaj


----------



## unleased! (May 19, 2009)

barone hernan dijo:
			
		

> Dosmetros a voz no te molesta mi falta de orto-grafia,voz tenes calle papà.


 Veo la indirecta pero mejor me callo, no me gusta faltarle el respeto a la gente. Siempre me enseñaron que es bueno ser educado.


----------



## Fortivo (May 19, 2009)

Buenas amigos , revisa lo que te comentan por aqui, tambien revisa bien las resistencias de 1w que tienes detras , en la placa del tubo, exale un ojo a los transistores de potencia de esa misma placa, si esta todo correcto posiblemente un 90% que sea el integrado comentado, que tengas mucha suerte, ya yo he reparado varias asi y han sido las resistencias de la placa del tubo  un saludo amigo.


----------



## mot1258 (May 19, 2009)

amigo unleased! no lo tomes así, si yo dije un comentario que te ofendiera, te ofresco mis disculpas y no creo que los demas comentarios hayan sido malintensiónados y este foro en mi mas humilde opinion ese para hacer amigos y apoyarnos entre todos, saludos.


----------

